
What You Can't Say (2004) - geofft
http://www.paulgraham.com/say.html
======
fullshark
>But any idea that's considered harmless in a significant percentage of times
and places, and yet is taboo in ours, is a good candidate for something we're
mistaken about.

I don't know about that. Most of human history had ideas/philosophies based on
scarcity and tribal thinking. I think it's reasonable to think as society can
move beyond that values built in that universe fail.

~~~
angersock
What exactly causes you to believe that tribes or scarcity are anywhere _near_
going away?

~~~
fullshark
I'm not sure how you define near but in the first world tremendous progress
has been made toward eliminating scarcity. There's still vast differences in
wealth obviously and people below the poverty line but compared to like a
thousand years ago it's clear.

As to tribal differences I'm not as sure about but the global economy seems to
eliminating a lot of this mindset.

Now please explain to me why everything is horrible and this is naive.

------
blatherard
Flagged for politics

~~~
angersock
Nah, a politics article would be pointing out the president-elect's meeting
with tech industry leaders next week.

This is more a general reflective philosophy and culture piece.

~~~
blatherard
My interpretation of dang's experiment is that we should flag those things on
the border of politics-or-not for this week. For example, pg makes many direct
and indirect reference to "political correctness" which might lead to unwanted
discussion of a political variety.

------
draw_down
Well, there are worse fates than becoming Noam Chomsky.

